# Miter saw stop



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

My dad came down to visit yesterday and brought some of his kiln dried oak that was cut down on his property. We used it to replace my pine stop setup. I used to just clamp a block to it which worked great for repeating cuts but what we put together yesterday is way better . We made it based off Jay Bates miter saw stop he has on YouTube. Lovin it!!!







You put the edge of the aluminum at your measurement. It sits in a dado on back of the block and is attached through a slot so it can be dialed in to hit the mark exactly.







There is a spline on the back of the block to ride in the t slot to keep the block square.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Good job. Looks great.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks good and I see you have clearance for the sawdust to pass under it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice, but I like having a flip stop, to allow end trimming, without moving the stop out of the way.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

FrankC said:


> Looks good and I see you have clearance for the sawdust to pass under it.



Yep. It has a spline on the back that rides in the t track that lets it "hover" over the table so no dust build up. I used it quite a bit today and absolutely love it.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Nice, but I like having a flip stop, to allow end trimming, without moving the stop out of the way.



I looked at those but several complaints about them not being exactly accurate. The block moves easily down the track if you need it out of the way and comes off the track easily as well. But I have plenty of room on both sides of my miter saw so if I need to do an end cut which I did several times today the lumber goes down the table on the right side of the saw. Then I pull it down to the block and cut again.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I was wishing I had a flip stop today though Pirate. I wanted to have two stops set up at the same time and be able to swing the front one out of the way. I wanted to switch between two measurements. I had two lengths coming off each piece of lumber. But I just cut all of one then brought the cut offs back and cut them.


----------

